# Craftsman 6" lathe value ?



## Metalman73 (Jul 26, 2020)

Found this Craftsman 6" lathe for sale locally and am trying figure out what it's worth. I've owned several different lathes in the past but never one so small or a Craftsman and don't know alot about them. Not alot of tooling included. Looks like a 3 jaw chuck, micrometer carriage stop, tailstock chuck and milling attachment. Any help with value would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jul 26, 2020)

lathe alone, maybe $250-400 depending on area and availability. Add another $50-100 for the milling attachment (depending on how much you'd want to use it) as those things sell for $100-150 alone on eBay.


----------



## Nogoingback (Jul 27, 2020)

I sold an Atlas 618 with a milling attachment a couple of years ago for $600.00 and I had a bunch of inquiries
to my CL ad.  Lathe prices around here tend to be a bit higher than elsewhere however.


----------



## JPMacG (Jul 27, 2020)

Similar milling attachments for 6" lathes have sold for $200 to $300 on eBay.   The thru-spindle clamp bar and end mill holder would add to that value. The micrometer stop is valuable too - maybe $150 on eBay.

The value of the basic lathe would depend on what some local buyer is willing to pay.  Shipping would be a hassle and costly so the seller probably wants to sell it locally. The local audience on Craigslist is much smaller than the national audience on eBay.

If I bought that lathe I would probably resell the milling attachment and use the money to buy a quick change tool post and some tooling.  It looks to be in very nice condition.  Check to see that the ways near the headstock are not worn.


----------



## Metalman73 (Jul 27, 2020)

The seller found this additional tooling. They are asking $600 for everything. Too much?


----------



## chippermat (Jul 27, 2020)

That could well be described as an exceptional deal, in my opinion. Just be sure you realize the capabilities and limitations of the machine.


----------



## Metalman73 (Jul 27, 2020)

Really just want something to tinker with.  Maybe build a steam engine or something.


----------



## chippermat (Jul 27, 2020)

I enjoy mine. Can be challenging to hit dimensions, but it's workable. Countless projects like that have been made on Atlas lathes.


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 27, 2020)

Not a bad first lathe. If your goals are modest you can do good work with it.
I traded mine for a much bigger machine that’s a project. For perspective on price a new mini lathe is $700 without any accessories.

John


----------



## Superburban (Jul 27, 2020)

Look on ebay, I have seen the milling attachment bring $200 and up. 

Looks to be in good to very good condition, so $600 may not be bad, esp if you can get $200 or more back by selling the attachments you may not use. Around here, that would sell fast at that price.


----------



## JPMacG (Jul 27, 2020)

Good deal!


----------



## Aaron_W (Jul 27, 2020)

I think these are neat little lathes, I have a smaller and a larger lathe so I don't really have a need but I've been watching for a cheap project-ish one to play with. 
From what I've seen $600 is a good price for one in decent shape with basic tooling. As others have said the milling attachment alone could sell for $150-300. If you want a 4 jaw chuck or steady rest tooling doesn't seem hard to find for these.


----------



## Superburban (Jul 27, 2020)

Looking closer at the pics of what included, i would say it is a great deal. has everything to get started.


----------



## chippermat (Jul 27, 2020)

I've had mine for several years, stepped up to a larger lathe and keep the Atlas as a backup - it's nice to have it available when using the bigger one.


----------



## Nogoingback (Jul 27, 2020)

Since that machine is tooled up pretty well, I'd say it's priced fairly, and the condition looks good.  As long as you recognize it's limitations and it fits your needs, I'd say go for it.


----------



## Metalman73 (Jul 27, 2020)

Just offered $500 and she agreed. She found the complete set of change gears as well.


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 27, 2020)

Resist the temptation to sell off the accessories you don't think you'll need. You won't be able to get them back easily or cheaply when/if needed.

John


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 28, 2020)

I would say that assuming you aren't going to have to pay another $300 to $600 to get it shipped to you, you did quite well.

I will add, since no one else mentioned it, that this machine has ball spindle bearings.  Sears didn't sell the later Mk-2 6" with Timken bearings.  But so long as they are in good condition, that doesn't alter my comment above.


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2020)

Metalman73 said:


> The seller found this additional tooling. They are asking $600 for everything. Too much?


There are people that collect Craftsman stuff.  Those boxes are all in pristine shape--if the tooling is too, it might be of significant value to a collector.  FYI.

Craig


----------



## MillersvilleProf (Aug 6, 2020)

I would pay that in a heartbeat for what you show. The accessories are often worth more money than the machines. If you are looking to make money you can come out pretty good on that deal, if you are looking at it to use you might consider selling the accessories and buying less pristine ones for less money. Collectors will pay a premium for those things in the original boxes. The lathe doesn't look like it has seen much use either, and the micrometer stop on it alone is worth $150 on Ebay.


----------



## Metalman73 (Aug 23, 2020)

After getting the Craftsman lathe home and cleaned up I have decided to sell it.  (Picking up a SB Heavy 10 next week)  It is in excellent shape with a lot of tooling. Most in their original boxes. I know the tooling is worth more than lathe but I don't want to break up the package.


Link to a lot of pics:  https://www.flickr.com/photos/187185834@N08/albums/72157715439208478

*Tooling included:*
Original Manual
Craftsman 3-Jaw Chuck
Craftsman 4-Jaw Chuck
Full set of Change Gears for Threading
Micrometer Carriage Stop
Milling Cutter Attachment
Milling Attachement
Atlas Wrench for Toolpost and Tailstock
Tailstock Drill Chuck x 2
4 Dead Centers - 2 for Spindle and 2 for Tailstock
New in Box Craftsman 5-1/4” Faceplate
2” Clamp Dog
2 - Lathe Dogs - USA Made
Original Lantern Toolpost
Craftsman Boring Bar Holder set
New in Box - Craftsman Tool Post Tool Set
Craftsman / Atlas Tool Holders: LH, RH, Threading Tool, Knurling Tool and Cut-Off tool with blade. All like new in box.
2 - Screw Arbors. (Incase you want to turn wood)
#2 Morse Taper Crotch Center
#1 Morse Taper Work Arbor
Extra leadscrew in great shape (Used)
Extra Halfnut Lever
Extra Halfnut Cam


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 23, 2020)

One comment - the Crotch Center is normally used in the tailstock, for example to cross-drill a shaft or rod.  I cannot think of anything that you could do with it in the headstock as it has no capability for holding a part.  Or in other words, the PO must have bought it by mistake.  A 2MT crotch center would be something that you might use on a 10" or 12" Atlas or similar sized other makes.  So I would sell it separate from the lathe.


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 23, 2020)

I would keep it until you have the south bend up and running. You’ll be kicking yourself if you just need to turn one little part for it and you don’t have the capability.

Other than that I don’t see why you couldn’t start as high as $1500 for everything. You might not get that much but you never know.

As has been mentioned collectors pay a premium for unused stuff in original boxes. Price it low enough and you’ll see all those bits listed on eBay for enough to make you cry.

Just because you can see the value of keeping it all together that’s not how eBay sellers think and they’re always looking for a haul like you just got.

John


----------



## Janderso (Aug 23, 2020)

Wow, that lathe has all the goodies. Well done sir.


----------

